# Burton Systems Jacket?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I just picked up A Black Burton Systems Jacket off of WM for a hundred singles including shipping. Thought it was a great deal! Anyone ever use this jacket, was it worth the price?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

i've got one from last year. the zip out liner is great, i can wear just a tshirt under it on most days (above 5F anyway). tons of pockets too


----------

